# Contributing to documentation



## anbj (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi all,

Regarding the transition to git; how am I supposed to contribute to the documentation? I'm having trouble finding information about this. Should I make a patch (with git format-patch) and post it to https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/?

Also, I've seen this video: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv00R1JY1jw_
. As I understand, the documention will move from docbook to asciidoc. If possible, how can I access the (in progress) converted documentation (i.e. written in asciidoc)? When will the transition from docbook to asciidoc actually occur?


----------



## chrbr (Jan 7, 2021)

Please have a look at https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/fdp-primer/. I do not know if everything is up to date.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2021)

chrbr said:


> I do not know if everything is up to date.


Unfortunately it's not, it still refers to svn(1).


----------



## anbj (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks chrbr.

As SirDice noted, the fdp-primer is not up to date.


----------



## a6h (Jan 8, 2021)

At the moment, the migration of committer docs from svn to git is high priority, which I believe it will reflected in Committer's Guide article.
It may take some time for the changes to reflect in other documentation, e.g. FDP.

Git Transition resources:

Summary: https://github.com/bsdimp/freebsd-git-docs/blob/main/SUMMARY.md
Git FAQ: https://github.com/bsdimp/freebsd-git-docs/blob/main/faq.md
FreeBSD mini-git Primer: https://github.com/bsdimp/freebsd-git-docs/blob/main/mini-primer.md
Draft FreeBSD Git docs: https://github.com/bsdimp/freebsd-git-docs
FreeBSD Src Committer Transition Guide: https://github.com/bsdimp/freebsd-git-docs/blob/main/src-cvt.md


----------



## anbj (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks vigole.


----------

